# TTC - Traditional Therapy Clinics



## System (6 August 2015)

Traditional Therapy Clinics operates under the Fuqiao brand and is one of the largest chains (the largest by number of clinics) of traditional therapeutic health and wellness clinics in China, with over 300 owned and franchised clinics. It is a well-established business with clinics in 26 of the 33 administrative divisions in China and has a strong record of growth with a compound annual revenue growth rate of 69% over the past 4 years. The Fuqiao brand is highly recognised throughout China and is a government recognised industry leader, having received the prestigious Chinese Well-Known Trademark designation.

It is anticipated that TTC will list on the ASX on 31 August 2015.

http://www.ttc-ltd.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 May 2021)

well left  alone, folks. Not a ramp in 3 years, nerry  a trader trying to run with it

(delisted from Monday, 17 December 2018 pursuant to Listing rule 17.12.)

@barney 



> The former chief financial officer of Chinese wellness group Traditional Therapy Clinics, Zhonghan Wu, has been sentenced to almost two years in jail for manipulating his company’s stock on the ASX.





> Mr Wu was given a sentence of one year and 10 months after pleading guilty to market manipulation, after an investigation by the Australian Securities and Investments Commission found he had traded through multiple accounts in a bid to keep the share price of Traditional Therapy Clinics above its 50c-per-share IPO price.





> Mr Wu’s trading took place shortly after the Chinese company listed on the ASX in August 2015, following a $15 million raising.


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> well left  alone, folks. @barney




Absolutely @Dona Ferentes 

That is about as good an example as it gets.  The rice was well and truly fried


----------

